# you thought shark bites were bad



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This must be how Gramps felt the first time he saw a PVC fitting. :laughing:


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

"The professionals choice" lol..


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

It's a clamp-it that you also glue. "permanent repair"


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keefer w said:


> It's a clamp-it that you also glue. "permanent repair"


Used one?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

lol! i'd buy a whole stack of them beotches and run my mains! boom


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be havin' some of those:no:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

younger-plumber said:


> lol! i'd buy a whole stack of them beotches and run my mains! boom


We know you would Lol


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> We know you would Lol


Round 3 ding ding ding


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lol. No it's Sunday. I try to be nice on Sundays. Kids kinda growing on me. I remember a smart as young hot shot I use to know !! Lol


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Lol. No it's Sunday. I try to be nice on Sundays. Kids kinda growing on me. I remember a smart as young hot shot I use to know !! Lol


Was just about to make some pop corn too


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Maybe another time. I do enjoy a good fite. But he's no fun. He stays to calm. I think he's not really who he says he is tho. Young bucks like to prove them selves and def argue. At least I did


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah yes. Always fun. Especially greener than grass helpers that think they know it all.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

No i have not used one.guy at supply house pulled one off the rack and said "if you were in a bad situation would you use one of these?" My response was "hell to the no. There are too many other temporary fixes I could use if I was unable to replace the leaking section at the time." I would rather turn somebodys water off than risk these.


----------

